# 8dpo anyone else any symptoms



## Desperado167

Anyone any news yet or any symptoms,have had a light head today ,seem a bit more tired than usual and boobs a bit sore ,am on 8 dpo anyone else feel any different who's with me for the wait?:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm with you for the wait :)

But I really don't know what my body is up to and trying not to symptom spot too. But I have been feeling tired and unwell since Saturday - everything fits with a possible BFP coming but then every thing also fits with just being unwell with a bad cold but I've also wondered on 3 different days if the AF :witch: was visiting early so who knows :shrug:

AF is due 29 April but DH has asked we wait till 2 or 3 May before testing - I joke with him that he just wants to save money on hpt kits by asking me to wait :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Yipee macwooly:hugs:Am due on the 27 of April,am trying hard not to test till then as I spend a fortune every month on tests and just get so down every time I see a bfn,but u never know I might give in and test early.I really pray for u to get a BFP,u really are a great girl ,I hope we get some good news this month for a Xmas baby .god it wud be so wonderful:kiss:Good luck.xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Same to you :) By the way your post made me cry x

I can cope if it is not my month as it's only my first month TTC but I would be sooooo made up if this was your month! You really deserve to get your BFP soon.

Sending loads of PMA and dust for you to have a beany and a BFP :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk thanks Hun.u too:hugs::hugs:,am feeling very emotional myself atm,it's just so draining isn't it,just worked out my dates there and if I get a BFP I wud be due my:baby:On new years day 2012:happydance:Xxxxxxxxxxx:flower::flower::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Apparently I would be due to produce my :baby: on 4 January 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

How awesome that be :happydance:This time next week we will know either way.am excited and terrified at the same time :hugs:How are u feeling now? Xxx


----------



## Macwooly

I'm excited that I could be a mummy but nervous about all the possible issues which could occur and terrified that I will have to allow my in laws into my life more :D :wacko:

They are nice people but somehow they always manage to say something to peeve me off :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

I am sort of the same with my mum,no matter how well I do things she always manages to piss me off and make me feel that I am doing a crap job,mother in laws also unfortunately like to be really involved and am sure wen u do get your bfp things will sort themselves out but I know exactly were u are coming from,and the worst of it was my dh used to agree with his mother as well and I was piggy in the middle:growlmad:,used to cause a lot of friction wen the kids were little,but she was a fab granny and sadly both my mum and dad in law have now passed away,:hugs:Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Anyone any news yet or any symptoms,have had a light head today ,seem a bit more tired than usual and boobs a bit sore ,am on 8 dpo anyone else feel any different who's with me for the wait?:hugs::kiss:

i'm same dpo as you girls, AF due 27th, no symptoms whatsoever...:nope:

(i'm on holiday, but could not help coming to the forum)


----------



## Desperado167

Oh that's the same day as me Kosh:hugs:,hope u are having a fab time,I wud be the same love the forum and my lovely ladies:hugs:Four days till testing or three lol.:happydance:Xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> i'm same dpo as you girls, AF due 27th, no symptoms whatsoever...:nope:
> 
> (i'm on holiday, but could not help coming to the forum)

Keeping FXed for you Kosh - it's not over till the AF :witch: visits so you never know. 

Loads of PMA & :dust: for you both :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks macwooly,:hugs:Rite back at ya,still very weepy today and have stomach pain and loads cm,don't think that's a good sign:growlmad:,but am trying to stay positive ,:hugs:Xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

I'm all over the shop today swinging from being irritable & moody to tearful to feeling like everything I say or do is wrong :nope:

I'm sure it's signs that the AF :witch: is on her way :nope:

But keep trying to hold onto the PMA that I'm not out till she visits :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks macwooly,:hugs:Rite back at ya,still very weepy today and have stomach pain and loads cm,don't think that's a good sign:growlmad:,but am trying to stay positive ,:hugs:Xxxxx

Why don't you think its a good sign? I've had stomach pains, constipation like pain during the day and rather horrible sloppy poo in the morning, been super duper weepy and my boobs have hurt less than they have post ov the last 3 cycles. Oh and bloat, lots of bloat, my clothes are way too tight. Lots of CM too, stained with very faint pink on two days (around 7 and 9 DPO). And heartburn, its been out of this world, day 5 of very very distinct heartburn!


----------



## Desperado167

Cos my pains feel like mild period cramps ,boobs feel more like bloated today and have just lost twelve pounds in three weeks in slimming world yet my trousers won't zip up.help!!!hi storm have u tested yet?:hugs:xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Cos my pains feel like mild period cramps ,boobs feel more like bloated today and have just lost twelve pounds in three weeks in slimming world yet my trousers won't zip up.help!!!hi storm have u tested yet?:hugs:xxx

Desperado that all sounds good to me! I tested this morning.... AF is not due until Sunday but I folded and tested last night and got the faintest line on a FRER, so tested again this morning, the line was so faint I was half convinced it was in my head. Used an IC both times too and got a big fat nothing. SO remembered I had a CB digital in the drawer - cracked that out.. sat and waited in a state of nervousness and nearly keeled over when it came up pregnant 1-2! I won't be taking it as a bfp though until Monday when AF is officially late. Hopefully this is a little sticky bean!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg storm,am crying with joy for u,am really pleased,well done u,:hugs:I hope u r rite and my symptoms are a good sign ,think wen I get close to testing time I convince myself I'm not gonna get a BFP then I won't be too disappointed,xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Omg storm,am crying with joy for u,am really pleased,well done u,:hugs:I hope u r rite and my symptoms are a good sign ,think wen I get close to testing time I convince myself I'm not gonna get a BFP then I won't be too disappointed,xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

Aww thanks! I'm not celebrating yet - I'm worried I tested so early and that it might not take! We so want a baby and if this one sticks around I will be 36 and DH will be 39 when he/she arrives. I'm going to give it until Sunday and test again, I'm too scared to get excited incase AF comes and dashes all my hopes!

Ps - I had to put on bigger trousers yesterday and they were tight, it's some serious bloat!

FX'd for you - lets hope those signs are positive! I've felt like AF was coming for ages now! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hope it's a sticky one for you,o can't wait until sunday:flower::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Desperado167 said:


> Cos my pains feel like mild period cramps ,boobs feel more like bloated today and have just lost twelve pounds in three weeks in slimming world yet my trousers won't zip up.help!!!hi storm have u tested yet?:hugs:xxx

Well, Desperado I would say your symptoms sound good to me. I had what I thought was def af pains and more cm than normal after ov (normaly dry as a bone - sorry tmi) and I have had 2 days with multiple + tests on both ic and a superdrug early test (pink dye) I am going to test with a digi tomorrow I think. I too like storm won't really beleive it until af is a no show, but it's all looking good.
I hope all your symptoms turn out to be a BFP for you, that would sooo amazing for this thread!!!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for you Storm & Clairey that it is a BFP and a sticky bean :dust:

Desperado it is sounding like you're having positive symptoms :dust:

I've got the mother of all headaches and wanting to take painkillers but unsure how ibuprofen would affect me if this is my month for a BFP so I caved and did an early pregnancy test but got a BFN - not really surprised as I am feeling really pre-menstral :shrug:

I'm still reluctant to take painkillers though as due to being on 9dpo and I know there could still be a chance (though probably slim) that there could be a BFP this month and I don't want to do anything that could affect it so I'll continue to suffer with the migraine :wacko:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Macwooly said:


> Keeping all crossed for you Storm & Clairey that it is a BFP and a sticky bean :dust:
> 
> Desperado it is sounding like you're having positive symptoms :dust:
> 
> I've got the mother of all headaches and wanting to take painkillers but unsure how ibuprofen would affect me if this is my month for a BFP so I caved and did an early pregnancy test but got a BFN - not really surprised as I am feeling really pre-menstral :shrug:
> 
> I'm still reluctant to take painkillers though as due to being on 9dpo and I know there could still be a chance (though probably slim) that there could be a BFP this month and I don't want to do anything that could affect it so I'll continue to suffer with the migraine :wacko:

9DPO is still early - I wouldn't take ibruprofen, if you have to take painkillers take paracetemol - not sure that will help with a migraine though! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Storm x

I did do some further reading after posting and no way am I going near ibuprofen! Even though some of the sites including the NHS site say occasional use may be ok the possible effects scared me!

I've tried my non-medication options (sleep, getting cool, drinking loads, eating small amounts regularly) but looks like I'm just going to have to ride the migraine out :(

Although my DH has gone out to buy me some paracetamol to try and help ease the pain bless him :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Storm x
> 
> I did do some further reading after posting and no way am I going near ibuprofen! Even though some of the sites including the NHS site say occasional use may be ok the possible effects scared me!
> 
> I've tried my non-medication options (sleep, getting cool, drinking loads, eating small amounts regularly) but looks like I'm just going to have to ride the migraine out :(
> 
> Although my DH has gone out to buy me some paracetamol to try and help ease the pain bless him :)

I hate migraines - they make your life a temporary misery! I don't know what I will do when I get my next one, probably take to my bed if I can't use strong painkillers!

Thats lovely your DH has gone out for yo - bless him :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

When I was 12 I started getting migraines and the triggers are humid weather, getting too hungry; getting too tired; cheese; chocolate and hormones.

My doctor when I was 16 said if I got pregnant I probably wouldn't get another migraine! :huh: Although I'd probably get loads through the pregnancy :huh: Not sure how he thinks that works :shrug:

I'm currently settled in the living room with an air con unit on which is making it a lovely and cool and easing the migraine and keeping all crossed for you and Clairey to get definate BFPs when you re-test :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u so much Claire :hugs:macwooly I also have an awful headache and just use forehead strips as I am always wary of taking tabs.hope u r feeling better soon,:hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Storm and Claire,:happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i'm same dpo as you girls, AF due 27th, no symptoms whatsoever...:nope:
> 
> (i'm on holiday, but could not help coming to the forum)
> 
> Keeping FXed for you Kosh - it's not over till the AF :witch: visits so you never know.
> 
> Loads of PMA & :dust: for you both :dust:Click to expand...

i know, but it really don't think it'll be my month...
anyway, keep my fingers crossed for all of us! :flower:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Oh that's the same day as me Kosh:hugs:,hope u are having a fab time,I wud be the same love the forum and my lovely ladies:hugs:Four days till testing or three lol.:happydance:Xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Cos my pains feel like mild period cramps ,boobs feel more like bloated today and have just lost twelve pounds in three weeks in slimming world yet my trousers won't zip up.help!!!hi storm have u tested yet?:hugs:xxx
> 
> Desperado that all sounds good to me! I tested this morning.... AF is not due until Sunday but I folded and tested last night and got the faintest line on a FRER, so tested again this morning, the line was so faint I was half convinced it was in my head. Used an IC both times too and got a big fat nothing. SO remembered I had a CB digital in the drawer - cracked that out.. sat and waited in a state of nervousness and nearly keeled over when it came up pregnant 1-2! I won't be taking it as a bfp though until Monday when AF is officially late. Hopefully this is a little sticky bean!Click to expand...

OMG!!!! i'm going to cry...sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Cos my pains feel like mild period cramps ,boobs feel more like bloated today and have just lost twelve pounds in three weeks in slimming world yet my trousers won't zip up.help!!!hi storm have u tested yet?:hugs:xxx
> 
> Well, Desperado I would say your symptoms sound good to me. I had what I thought was def af pains and more cm than normal after ov (normaly dry as a bone - sorry tmi) and I have had 2 days with multiple + tests on both ic and a superdrug early test (pink dye) I am going to test with a digi tomorrow I think. I too like storm won't really beleive it until af is a no show, but it's all looking good.
> I hope all your symptoms turn out to be a BFP for you, that would sooo amazing for this thread!!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OMG, another one!!! :happydance:
have you tested again??


----------



## Indigo77

when is desperado testing???


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo am really absolutely terrified,it's true ,am nine dpo today ,am gonna try leave it as long as possible ,really believe it will be a BFN,the closer it gets to my period the more frightened I feel.I want a baby more than anything but after having nine consecutive miscarriages I worry that if I do get a bfp it will happen again,sorry am prob not making much sense,:hugs:Xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

you are making perfect sense...no worries...i just thought i remembered reading that you were having great symptoms...but you're right, 9 dpo is a bit early to test...

when do you expect af? 

i'm just rooting for you!!!!

hang in there! FX FX FX


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> I'm excited that I could be a mummy but nervous about all the possible issues which could occur and terrified that I will have to allow my in laws into my life more :D :wacko:
> 
> They are nice people but somehow they always manage to say something to peeve me off :growlmad: :nope:

omg I could have written this post! Im currently waiting for my hubby and inlaws to get back from church and Im anxious. Even though its been 9 years my MIL still manages to peeve me off regularly. She is so dramatic, opinionated and loves to talk and talk and talk. I really try to avoid being around her. I also worry how it will be with a baby :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> I want a baby more than anything but after having nine consecutive miscarriages I worry that if I do get a bfp it will happen again

oh wow, Im so sorry to hear that, and wish you all the luck in the world :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

I know u are hunny and I love u for it :hugs:,af due the 27th,still having stomach pains all day lower down like windy pains and have loads cm,and my lower back was sore today and am so so bloated,How are u indigo? Xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

oh, i'm fine...11 dpo but absolutely no symptoms here, but that's ok...and i get to take next month off since dh will be abroad during bd time next cycle...

oooh....maybe i'll have a few cups of coffee....:coffee:
and some nice red wine....:happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear about your loses Desperado :hugs: 

Sarah - it sounds like we could have the same MIL except mine is a sweetheart when DH is around but when he leaves the room she changes oh goodness does she change and start every so subtly telling me how bad I am at being a wife and why haven't I produced a baby ...grrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:

She knows there are some fertility issues but we haven't told her what and she still piled the pressure on so in 2010 we told her babies weren't happening as I was on BC - we've not told any family or friends that we're no longer using BC and hoping for a LO. 

DH and I have agreed no family or friends will be told if we get a BFP till I'm over 12 weeks and had a scan.


----------



## Desperado167

The wine and coffee sound good,are u gonna test soon?:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> oh, i'm fine...11 dpo but absolutely no symptoms here, but that's ok...and i get to take next month off since dh will be abroad during bd time next cycle...
> 
> oooh....maybe i'll have a few cups of coffee....:coffee:
> and some nice red wine....:happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I might be joining you in the coffee and wine next month if no BFP here this month as loads of building work causing mess in the house which won't help my mood for :sex: and DH may have to be away during when I'm due to ovulate ..... oh I could even have a gin & tonic or a Baileys ..... mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> The wine and coffee sound good,are u gonna test soon?:hugs::kiss:

i'll probably test a bit early...on sunday...when do you think you'll test?


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I might be joining you in the coffee and wine next month if no BFP here this month as loads of building work causing mess in the house which won't help my mood for :sex: and DH may have to be away during when I'm due to ovulate ..... oh I could even have a gin & tonic or a Baileys ..... mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:

oh, having work done in the house would definitely send me over the edge....

gin and tonic sounds good....baileys too.....

margaritas!

:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Possibly Monday that's 12dpo ,and will then continue each morning until Wednesday ,fingers crossed for u :hugs:Xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping fingers crossed for both of you when you test :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

FX for all of us!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> I know u are hunny and I love u for it :hugs:,af due the 27th,still having stomach pains all day lower down like windy pains and have loads cm,and my lower back was sore today and am so so bloated,How are u indigo? Xxxxx

Sounds positive! :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The wine and coffee sound good,are u gonna test soon?:hugs::kiss:
> 
> i'll probably test a bit early...on sunday...when do you think you'll test?Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx

I may be joining you in POAS on Monday :)

Well about 8pm last night I started to get AF type pains but only on the left side and I had stabbing pains in my private area (TMI) these pains continued till about 11pm and since then I've had a dull achy pain and today I am so hungry - not sure what to make of it :shrug:

Hope everyone is well today and sending loads of PMA and :dust: to all :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx

FXed for you....agree that 10 days is too early...

I just have a feeling there will be a 3rd BFP this month....

I'm out, temp took a nose-dive...usually happens on the day before AF...strange though, if she comes tomorrow it will be a bit early.

For those of you that have had CP/EM, how was your next cycle effected?

FXed for everyone else...I am willing to have a drink on your behalf if you get a BFP!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx
> 
> I may be joining you in POAS on Monday :)
> 
> Well about 8pm last night I started to get AF type pains but only on the left side and I had stabbing pains in my private area (TMI) these pains continued till about 11pm and since then I've had a dull achy pain and today I am so hungry - not sure what to make of it :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today and sending loads of PMA and :dust: to all :dust:Click to expand...

Good signs....FXed!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx
> 
> FXed for you....agree that 10 days is too early...
> 
> I just have a feeling there will be a 3rd BFP this month....
> 
> I'm out, temp took a nose-dive...usually happens on the day before AF...strange though, if she comes tomorrow it will be a bit early.
> 
> For those of you that have had CP/EM, how was your next cycle effected?
> 
> FXed for everyone else...I am willing to have a drink on your behalf if you get a BFP!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your temp nose dived :hugs: 

Going to sound dense now what does CP/EM mean? I have looked and guess CP means cervical position but EM? :blush:

Glad my symptoms sound positive. I really was confused as not had that before but desperately trying not to research in case I imagine symptoms :) Well I was so hungry this morning and now feel so full but that could be due to 2 helpings of macaroni cheese and 2 hot cross buns :)

:dust: to all and FXed :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage....ooooh....Mac and cheese.....yummy....
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage....ooooh....Mac and cheese.....yummy....
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you - I will learn all the abbreviations one day :blush:

I love mac and cheese but soooo not healthy the way I cook it with real butter and over 1lb of mixed cheeses - but soooo yummy so don't make it often :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Macwooly said:
 

> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Gave in and tested this morning and got a bfn,way too early me thinks,10dpo,:growlmad:Gonna wait now till Monday,xxxx
> 
> I may be joining you in POAS on Monday :)
> 
> Well about 8pm last night I started to get AF type pains but only on the left side and I had stabbing pains in my private area (TMI) these pains continued till about 11pm and since then I've had a dull achy pain and today I am so hungry - not sure what to make of it :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today and sending loads of PMA and :dust: to all :dust:Click to expand...

oohhhh FX'D its a good sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you Storm :)

I will be very shocked but incredibly blessed if it is a BFP as to be honest this is only my first cycle TTC since ending our break from TTC and coming off BC in March. Although DH and I tried in 2009 for 11 months and didn't get one BFP :shrug:

I just desperately want to see BFPs for you ladies who have been trying longer so sending loads more PMA and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies,( macwooly ,storm and indigo)been out all day just back.Thanks for your lovely comments and I am actually fine now,just trying to be much more positive and thankful for wot I've got and if this month doesn't work I still have next month to look forward to.I really hope someone does get a BFP here and I will be so happy for them.Gorge weather,had a good walk and lunch and stocked myself up with four pregnancy tests lol so am well prepared,Fixed for us all:hugs:Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Well about 8pm last night I started to get AF type pains but only on the left side and I had stabbing pains in my private area


me too! started to have AF type pain and on and off stabbing pains. 
i really do not want to get my hopes up. same happened last month and it was just AF...

doing my best to stay positive (but not succeeding...)
this part of the 2ww is the worst!


----------



## Indigo77

Looks like Wooly and Desperado are testing on Monday...What about you, Kosh? This is so exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> For those of you that have had CP/EM, how was your next cycle effected?

i think i had a CM in october '10. i say i think because i had not tested so i cannot confirm that I was pregnant, but my period was totally different (heavier and at the wrong time) which made me think I was, but it did not stick. The following month I think I Ov'ed a bit later than usual, and I got pregnant again (unfortunately ended in MMC).

have you had a CM?


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Looks like Wooly and Desperado are testing on Monday...What about you, Kosh? This is so exciting! :wohoo:

I'm a 'no-tester'! :winkwink: but you ladies are tempting me!
I will try to wait till after wednesday (my AF date). 

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well about 8pm last night I started to get AF type pains but only on the left side and I had stabbing pains in my private area
> 
> 
> me too! started to have AF type pain and on and off stabbing pains.
> i really do not want to get my hopes up. same happened last month and it was just AF...
> 
> doing my best to stay positive (but not succeeding...)
> this part of the 2ww is the worst!Click to expand...

I'd forgotten how bad the 2WW was :nope: 

Last time I was pulling my hair out doing this wait was in 2009 when we were trying last - 11 months with not one BFP so I'm not optomistic :nope:

In a strange way it does calm me slightly that other ladies are feeling the same and that I'm not totally :wacko: 

Although I am soooo tearful at the moment. I was watching a computer animated program on dinosaurs earlier; more to listen to Stephen Fry's voice than watch the program :) and it showed a dinosaur dying and I burst into tears :nope: My DH looked at me with the strangest expression and said "are you really crying over a computer generation of an extinct animal dying?" when I said yes he just shrugged but I'm sure he thinks :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like Wooly and Desperado are testing on Monday...What about you, Kosh? This is so exciting! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm a 'no-tester'! :winkwink: but you ladies are tempting me!
> I will try to wait till after wednesday (my AF date).
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I was going to be so strong and be a no tester but not sure if I'll manage :shrug:

I did cave yesterday even though I knew I'd get a BFN but was still disappointed to get it.

DH is really wanting me to wait till 29 April as it will be the day after AF is due so I'll try my best for him but sometimes I'm just not strong :)


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I think I did, from what I have read and all the strange things that happened last cycle. AF ended up starting 2 days late...so I am wondering now if should expect her 2 days early? CD28 instead of CD30? Today is CD27 for me and my temps dipped way down....This always happens for me on the day before AF...

Everything has been so wonky lately...Oed 4 days early, as well...but I attributed that to the B complex...oh well...I guess I should just wait and see instead of trying to guess...I'm just so accustomed to knowing exactly what to expect and when...Oh well...


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh & Indigo - sorry to hear of your CP and Kosh of your MMC.

Indigo if this isn't your month (but still keeping all crossed for you) then I hope your cycle settles properly so that next month you know what is going on.

For those who take temps and chart do you find it calms you as you have a better idea of what is going on? Or does it make you more obsessive?

I can be quite an obsessive soul but wondering if temping would give me more understanding or my cycle and therefore I wouldn't obsess on symptom spotting and such.


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like Wooly and Desperado are testing on Monday...What about you, Kosh? This is so exciting! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm a 'no-tester'! :winkwink: but you ladies are tempting me!
> I will try to wait till after wednesday (my AF date).
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to be so strong and be a no tester but not sure if I'll manage :shrug:
> 
> I did cave yesterday even though I knew I'd get a BFN but was still disappointed to get it.
> 
> DH is really wanting me to wait till 29 April as it will be the day after AF is due so I'll try my best for him but sometimes I'm just not strong :)Click to expand...


i don't like testing early, i know i'd just get disappointed. but the last 2-3 days are soooo difficult.

come on, we can wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Ok I will wait till Friday if you wait till Wednesday - deal? :)


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, I think I did, from what I have read and all the strange things that happened last cycle. AF ended up starting 2 days late...so I am wondering now if should expect her 2 days early? CD28 instead of CD30? Today is CD27 for me and my temps dipped way down....This always happens for me on the day before AF...
> 
> Everything has been so wonky lately...Oed 4 days early, as well...but I attributed that to the B complex...oh well...I guess I should just wait and see instead of trying to guess...I'm just so accustomed to knowing exactly what to expect and when...Oh well...

i took B6 for a couple of months and my cycle was 2 days shorter. i still don't know if that was the real cause, or maybe my body has changed since the MMC
:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> For those who take temps and chart do you find it calms you as you have a better idea of what is going on? Or does it make you more obsessive?
> 
> I can be quite an obsessive soul but wondering if temping would give me more understanding or my cycle and therefore I wouldn't obsess on symptom spotting and such.

Temping is definitely comforting to me...I get clues that I wouldn't get any other way...I get the temp dip on O day and then again the day before AF, for example...

I like knowing what to expect. I have a difficult time with spotting CM and CP changes, so I need to rely on temps and OPKs.

I can get obsessive, too...but really don't with temping...I find waiting to POAS the toughest part...I just want to know one way or another ASAP...


----------



## Macwooly

I think I may consider temping soon but I know DH would rather we just BD every other day whilst taking supplements and using pre-seed for 2-3 months first.

I've tried all month to use CP but have achieved nothing but upsetting my cervix :( My CM isn't always useful for predicting where in my cycle I am. Every other month I get ovulation pain from my left ovary and thankfully that was the one this month so I knew my ovulation day but next month it could be anyone's guess when I ovulate :shrug: 

In 2009 I just used OPKs and think I was doing it all wrong as I found it all too stressful.


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Ok I will wait till Friday if you wait till Wednesday - deal? :)

deal!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kosh

have some comments to make but computer is playing up - will try later! :flower:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ok I will wait till Friday if you wait till Wednesday - deal? :)
> 
> deal!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. AF is due for me on Wednesday too but to be honest I really don't think this is my month (didn't really have much :sex:) but you never know I could have got lucky... 

It's so hard not to symptom spot! I've never been a POAS addict firstly because I never really had periods (amenorrhea caused by PCOS) and now that I've been able to regulate my cycle, AF has always turned up bang on time and so there's been no need to test!

Since my HSG my cycle has gone a bit wonky too, from near 'perfect' 28 day cycles to 33 so I kind of lost my way in terms of ovulation prediction. This month I'm starting with the CBFM (was selected for a trial so got one free of charge) and so hopefully I will be a little more in control. Even if I do test positive, I still need to carry on using the monitor, as they are interested in collecting data from a pregnant woman right up until the end of the first trimester. I try not to think that far ahead but I guess it's good to be positive.


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. AF is due for me on Wednesday too but to be honest I really don't think this is my month (didn't really have much :sex:) but you never know I could have got lucky...
> 
> It's so hard not to symptom spot! I've never been a POAS addict firstly because I never really had periods (amenorrhea caused by PCOS) and now that I've been able to regulate my cycle, AF has always turned up bang on time and so there's been no need to test!
> 
> Since my HSG my cycle has gone a bit wonky too, from near 'perfect' 28 day cycles to 33 so I kind of lost my way in terms of ovulation prediction. This month I'm starting with the CBFM (was selected for a trial so got one free of charge) and so hopefully I will be a little more in control. Even if I do test positive, I still need to carry on using the monitor, as they are interested in collecting data from a pregnant woman right up until the end of the first trimester. I try not to think that far ahead but I guess it's good to be positive.

Hi Ruth, Well I now I certainly don't mind you joining this thread and I would guess neither do any of the other ladies.

Sorry to hear your cycles went wonky but keeping FXed that you may still get your BFP this month but if not that the CBFM helps.

DH and I had a talk last night and I've brought a BT themometer last night so that I can start charting from my next cycle. Not sure why I just don't feel too hopeful this month but I'm ok with it.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Ruth your still in till the witch arrives :thumbup:,am also thinking of temping next month,wot sort of thermometer wud u advise?:hugs:Xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Ruth your still in till the witch arrives :thumbup:,am also thinking of temping next month,wot sort of thermometer wud u advise?:hugs:Xxx

Good question Desperado! 

And one I probably should have asked before shopping on eBay :dohh: 

I've signed up with Fertility Friend and currently studying the course they send via email so I get it all correct. My, numbers and charts aren't the best of friends but DH has understood it from the word go which is good but makes me feel a little :dohh:

How is everyone today? Sending PMA and :hugs: to all plus loads of :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> For those who take temps and chart do you find it calms you as you have a better idea of what is going on? Or does it make you more obsessive?
> 
> I can be quite an obsessive soul but wondering if temping would give me more understanding or my cycle and therefore I wouldn't obsess on symptom spotting and such.

I just started temping this month, I have been doing the ov tests for months now, but with them they just tell you when you are getting your LH surge not when you ovulate. I am temping to try and confirm ovulation has happened after my smiley face ov test. I was reading how people can get an LH surge and not actually ovulate so thought it was a good idea to temp.

I dont like temping, its annoying remember it every morning before I wake up, but Im not tooo strict with it. If I dont do it the same time everyday thats ok. I just want a general idea of temps. also I dont like to test early...I find that stressful and prefer to wait till AF shows. Im hoping I might get a clue Im pregnant from high temps. I did try temping one other month at the end of the month and had the temp dip before AF, so it was like a gentle let down!

its hard to say if it would make you more obsessive or not, perhaps try one month and see how you feel, and dont be too strict with it. I dont think it would change your symptom spotting. I dont symptom spot anymore as Ive had so many symptoms each month, and nothing happens. Pregnancy and AF symptoms are basically the same. In fact my friends on here that get their BFPs seem to have less symptoms the month they got pregnant.

good luck :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ruth your still in till the witch arrives :thumbup:,am also thinking of temping next month,wot sort of thermometer wud u advise?:hugs:Xxx
> 
> Good question Desperado!
> 
> And one I probably should have asked before shopping on eBay :dohh:
> 
> I've signed up with Fertility Friend and currently studying the course they send via email so I get it all correct. My, numbers and charts aren't the best of friends but DH has understood it from the word go which is good but makes me feel a little :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone today? Sending PMA and :hugs: to all plus loads of :dust:Click to expand...

its called a basal temp thermometer as it counts to the nearest .01, where other therms dont...

"A basal thermometer is an ultra sensitive thermometer that tracks your bodys minutest temperature shift or basal temperature. Basal Temperature is the normal body temperature of a healthy person immediately upon awakening in the morning. This temperature normally rises after ovulation due to hormonal changes. Thus, a temperature increase near the middle of your menstrual cycle can indicate ovulation has occurred."

I didnt understand the chart thing at all, but lots of people on here can help. Just try and take your temp as soon as you wake up before getting out of bed (the same time each day if you can) and record it into FF. the main shifts in temps happen after ovulation (goes up) and before AF (goes down). theres so much more to it, but dont get overwhelmed. start slowly and ask on here if you have any questions, theres lots of chart experts :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Sarah.

I'm definitely going to temp from my next cycle. I think if I'm doing something it will make me feel more involved and therefore less obsesses - I hope :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Sarah.
> 
> I'm definitely going to temp from my next cycle. I think if I'm doing something it will make me feel more involved and therefore less obsesses - I hope :)

It does give you something to do, especially in the awful 2WW. Some people get a temp drop during implantation so theres things like that to look out for (although you dont want to obess if you get a temp drop either, many get them and are not pregnant!).

the month that I did some temping at the end of my cycle my hubby was doing for me as he gets up earlier. I remember him shouting from the bathroom 'wow thats a big drop', it was the day before AF was due and so I knew I was out then. I was annoyed at him announcing it like that!!


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> For those who take temps and chart do you find it calms you as you have a better idea of what is going on? Or does it make you more obsessive?
> 
> I can be quite an obsessive soul but wondering if temping would give me more understanding or my cycle and therefore I wouldn't obsess on symptom spotting and such.
> 
> Temping is definitely comforting to me...I get clues that I wouldn't get any other way...I get the temp dip on O day and then again the day before AF, for example...
> 
> I like knowing what to expect. I have a difficult time with spotting CM and CP changes, so I need to rely on temps and OPKs.
> 
> I can get obsessive, too...but really don't with temping...I find waiting to POAS the toughest part...I just want to know one way or another ASAP...Click to expand...

I was wondering exactly the same as Macwooly . I had the idea that temping would make me really obsessive, but now I'm coming to think that it might help. mainly since you commented that you do not temp all month. atm I'm getting worried I might not be Ov'ing, so I guess that temping could clarify that.


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, I think I did, from what I have read and all the strange things that happened last cycle. AF ended up starting 2 days late...so I am wondering now if should expect her 2 days early? CD28 instead of CD30? Today is CD27 for me and my temps dipped way down....This always happens for me on the day before AF...
> 
> Everything has been so wonky lately...Oed 4 days early, as well...but I attributed that to the B complex...oh well...I guess I should just wait and see instead of trying to guess...I'm just so accustomed to knowing exactly what to expect and when...Oh well...

any news? 
I too have a feeling AF will be early this month

FXed it does not turn up!


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ok I will wait till Friday if you wait till Wednesday - deal? :)
> 
> deal!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. AF is due for me on Wednesday too but to be honest I really don't think this is my month (didn't really have much :sex:) but you never know I could have got lucky...
> 
> It's so hard not to symptom spot! I've never been a POAS addict firstly because I never really had periods (amenorrhea caused by PCOS) and now that I've been able to regulate my cycle, AF has always turned up bang on time and so there's been no need to test!
> 
> Since my HSG my cycle has gone a bit wonky too, from near 'perfect' 28 day cycles to 33 so I kind of lost my way in terms of ovulation prediction. This month I'm starting with the CBFM (was selected for a trial so got one free of charge) and so hopefully I will be a little more in control. Even if I do test positive, I still need to carry on using the monitor, as they are interested in collecting data from a pregnant woman right up until the end of the first trimester. I try not to think that far ahead but I guess it's good to be positive.Click to expand...

hello ruth:hi:


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> I didnt understand the chart thing at all, but lots of people on here can help. Just try and take your temp as soon as you wake up before getting out of bed (the same time each day if you can) and record it into FF. the main shifts in temps happen after ovulation (goes up) and before AF (goes down). theres so much more to it, but dont get overwhelmed. start slowly and ask on here if you have any questions, theres lots of chart experts :thumbup:

thanks for all the info sarah
i might try it next month too.

how's everyone doing?
i really feel like AF is coming early. having dull cramps, but no CM or any other symptom :nope:

fingers crossed for all of us waiting!!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,all my symptoms same to have gone too:growlmad:And I think Af will be early,possibly due to me restarting the b6 this month,am still gonna test thou in the morning,thanks for all the info guys regarding the temping :hugs::hugs:Xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

are most of you in the 2WW? if so good luck!

Im waiting for my smiley face on my ov test, last 2 months I got it CD13 but Im on CD15 and nothing yet :shrug: my temp did dip yesterday, so not sure if perhaps I missed the LH surge and I ovulated yesterday as people talk about temp dips on ov day? I dont think so but I will have to see if my temps go up from now....trouble is, because I dont know much about temps I dont know how much they are supposed to dip/raise etc. So hopefully will just get my smiley face soon.


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> any news? I too have a feeling AF will be early this month
> FXed it does turn up!

Temp shot up this morning...WTH?...No idea what's going on...?... Temp should have gone or stayed down like it did for the last 5 cycles like clockwork...No sign of AF...no sore boobs, no bad moods, no carb craving...no aches...

POAS and BFN....Never had a cycle like this.....Oh well...May I have some wine today or not?...That's all I want to know...hahaha

What's going on with you? I really have a feeling there will be 3 BFPs this month...so far 2, Claire and Storm...I want a third! :wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,all my symptoms same to have gone too:growlmad:And I think Af will be early,possibly due to me restarting the b6 this month,am still gonna test thou in the morning,thanks for all the info guys regarding the temping :hugs::hugs:Xxxx

AF early?......Oh, no!!!
B6 is messing you up, too?


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> my hubby was doing for me as he gets up earlier. I remember him shouting from the bathroom 'wow thats a big drop', it was the day before AF was due and so I knew I was out then. I was annoyed at him announcing it like that!!

My hubby gets up earlier than me, too....He sticks it in my mouth, and writes it down for me to chart it later....Sometimes I don't even remember doing it!

Sorry..idk why, but what your hubby did strikes me as funny...


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Hi Ruth


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear everyone is losing symptoms :hugs:

I started to lose symptoms last night and today just feel under the weather nothing specific but not really surprised I haven't got a clue to my body due to it being first month of BC.

Still keeping FXed for all x


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> my hubby was doing for me as he gets up earlier. I remember him shouting from the bathroom 'wow thats a big drop', it was the day before AF was due and so I knew I was out then. I was annoyed at him announcing it like that!!
> 
> My hubby gets up earlier than me, too....He sticks it in my mouth, and writes it down for me to chart it later....Sometimes I don't even remember doing it!
> 
> Sorry..idk why, but what your hubby did strikes me as funny...Click to expand...

I'm going to see if I can get hubby to do that for me :) He gets up at 6.30am every day to let the dogs in the garden for their morning toilet so it will be easier for him pop it in my mouth and write down the temp than waking me :)D

Indigo hope you find out why your temp shot up - I'm no help with possib;e answers on that one sorry :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> any news? I too have a feeling AF will be early this month
> FXed it does turn up!
> 
> Temp shot up this morning...WTH?...No idea what's going on...?... Temp should have gone or stayed down like it did for the last 5 cycles like clockwork...No sign of AF...no sore boobs, no bad moods, no carb craving...no aches...
> 
> POAS and BFN....Never had a cycle like this.....Oh well...May I have some wine today or not?...That's all I want to know...hahaha
> 
> What's going on with you? I really have a feeling there will be 3 BFPs this month...so far 2, Claire and Storm...I want a third! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Glad your AF is staying away! (just realised I missed a 'not' in my previous post!!) :dohh:

i too have a feeling there will be a third, but i do not think it'll be mine...
i feel very pre-AF

try to keep a PMA.
:dust: to all


----------



## Macwooly

I think we all want a third BFP but we all think it won't be us :)

Kosh - sorry to hear that you feel like AF is on it's way but keeping FXed for you :dust:


----------



## kosh

yeah, the last two cycles were exactly the same - I get early AF cramps on Sunday (just like today) and then AF arrives on Wednesday! oh well. 

keep FXed for you too! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> my hubby was doing for me as he gets up earlier. I remember him shouting from the bathroom 'wow thats a big drop', it was the day before AF was due and so I knew I was out then. I was annoyed at him announcing it like that!!
> 
> My hubby gets up earlier than me, too....He sticks it in my mouth, and writes it down for me to chart it later....Sometimes I don't even remember doing it!
> 
> Sorry..idk why, but what your hubby did strikes me as funny...Click to expand...

i guess it is funny, here I was waking out of my sleep with hopeful thoughts that AF had not arrived (could tell I wasnt flowing down there) and so i could be pregnant, then I hear him yell that out of the bathroom :dohh:

I just read your temps have gone up and you are 13dpo? thats a good sign, FXd!


----------



## Desperado167

Just tested and got a bfn ,anyone else tested yet?am on 12 dpo today,xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado - sorry you got a BFN and keeping FXed that AF :witch: stays away and your BFP comes later this week :hugs: :dust:

I'm 12dpo but being told I should wait 3 days till testing. 

I'm holding off testing till Friday as I want to be sure AF due date is gone and made a deal with Kosh that if she waited till Wednesday then I would wait till Friday :)

Also my mood today I wouldn't cope with a BFN either and I think that's all I will see this month :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly really wish I wud have left it cos it's just so depressing,but I just cudnt wait any longer, fixed for u and kosh and all the other lovely ladies for Wednesday and Friday.:hugs::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: Desperado :hugs:

Wish I could say something to help you feel better :hugs:

Keeping you and all the other lovely ladies in my thoughts and prayers for your BFPs to be with you soon x


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks macwooly :hugs:And by the way u always say things to help me,and make me feel at peace with the world,still gonna test in the morning again so u never know I may just be too early ,here's hoping,heading to the beach now ,talk soon :flower:Xxx


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Just tested and got a bfn ,anyone else tested yet?am on 12 dpo today,xxxx

oh nooo, i'm really sorry Desp:hugs: 
but if it's only 12dpo, there is still a chance
:dust:


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Desperado - sorry you got a BFN and keeping FXed that AF :witch: stays away and your BFP comes later this week :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I'm 12dpo but being told I should wait 3 days till testing.
> 
> I'm holding off testing till Friday as I want to be sure AF due date is gone and made a deal with Kosh that if she waited till Wednesday then I would wait till Friday :)
> 
> Also my mood today I wouldn't cope with a BFN either and I think that's all I will see this month :nope:


i'm the same here...:nope:
i never thought TTC would be so devastating
and the last 2-3 days until AF are deff the worst, everything makes me cry...

anyway -* noone *is out until AF arrives!! :af: !!!
:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> i'm the same here...:nope:
> i never thought TTC would be so devastating
> and the last 2-3 days until AF are deff the worst, everything makes me cry...
> 
> anyway -* noone *is out until AF arrives!! :af: !!!
> :dust:

I can't believe how this has all affected my mood especially as this month we were only supposed to be NTNP :nope:

DH & I have agreed that from next cycle (if not BFP this cycle) I will chart as I feel so uninvolved in what my body is doing and really don't have a clue if any symptoms I've felt are leading to a BFP, leading to AF or just all in my mind :shrug:

:hugs: for all that need them and PMA & :dust: to all still waiting on a BFP or AF :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank-you kosh and Macwooly it means so much,and yes ttc is so difficult and stressful and your emotions are all over the place,felt great earlier on now I can't stop crying either,another few days and we will all know one way or the other,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Thank-you kosh and Macwooly it means so much,and yes ttc is so difficult and stressful and your emotions are all over the place,felt great earlier on now I can't stop crying either,another few days and we will all know one way or the other,:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I have been following this post and feeling everyone's hope, pain and disappointment. :hugs: Never in my wildest imagination did I ever realise just how stressful TTC is. And to think I spent so much time AVOIDING getting pregnant - hindsight eh? But then I suppose I wasn't in any position to be a mother (not that I feel I am now but time is running out!!) I'm glad we have each other because unless you're going through it, you do not have any idea what it's like.

I don't know how I managed not to test today (AF due on Wednesday) but I very nearly drove myself mad! I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot but it's sooooooo hard! I had to go back to bed this afternoon as strangely I felt very tired and slept for 3 hrs. I've had mild stomach cramps all day which have since stopped, am a bit constipated (sorry tmi), have heartburn and my favourite foods have been tasting a bit weird. I think the one and only thing that stopped me from testing today is the possiblity of me seeing the words 'not pregnant'. I think it would break me.


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Just tested and got a bfn ,anyone else tested yet?am on 12 dpo today,xxxx

Yep, I tested...bfn...and then AF came...2 days early...Makes sense since I was 2 days late last cycle.

So sorry about the bfn, but AF hasn't arrived yet, right?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

For every one still in....
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth - keeping FXed that your symptoms today are a good sign :dust:

Indigo - sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Loads of PMA and :dust: for your new cycle :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks McWooly....FXed for you....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So sorry indigo af arrived,big hug huni,Ruth your symptoms sound promising,sending u loads luck,yes af hasn't arrived yet for me,am gonna test in the morning again,spending a fortune on tests,should prob have shares now in the clear blue company xxx


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Desperado....FXed for you....BFP! BFP! BFP! I am sending you BFP vibes from NC, USA...


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Yep, I tested...bfn...and then AF came...2 days early...Makes sense since I was 2 days late last cycle.

sorry to hear the witch arrived Indigo :hugs:
wishing you lots of :dust: for next cycle


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> I don't know how I managed not to test today (AF due on Wednesday) but I very nearly drove myself mad! I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot but it's sooooooo hard! I had to go back to bed this afternoon as strangely I felt very tired and slept for 3 hrs. I've had mild stomach cramps all day which have since stopped, am a bit constipated (sorry tmi), have heartburn and my favourite foods have been tasting a bit weird. I think the one and only thing that stopped me from testing today is the possiblity of me seeing the words 'not pregnant'. I think it would break me.

they sound like very good signs!!!!
FXed for you!!!!:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I tested...bfn...and then AF came...2 days early...Makes sense since I was 2 days late last cycle.
> 
> sorry to hear the witch arrived Indigo :hugs:
> wishing you lots of :dust: for next cycleClick to expand...

Thanks, Kosh....FXed for you....


----------



## kosh

how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth? 

I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:

:hugs: to all in this difficult journey!


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth?
> 
> I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: to all in this difficult journey!

Oh Kosh :hugs: for you and bless you for symptom spotting :hugs:

Well I've had workmen in all day and I now have a migraine caused by all the noise :( And I've had no desire to POAS today thanks to all the noise so I suppose that is a plus point :)

Well AF should be due Thursday but so far not getting any of my normal AF symptoms but I also don't have any BFP symptoms either so who knows what is going on :shrug: 

How's everyone else today? :hugs: for all who need them :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth?
> 
> I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: to all in this difficult journey!

No I haven't tested. AF is due tomorrow so will hold out until then. Do you think that you _know  when you're pregnant because I don't feel it at all but of course having never ever managed to conceive before what would I know? I'm sure all of my symptoms are just in my head; I'm seeing what I want to see..._


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth?
> 
> I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: to all in this difficult journey!

No I haven't tested. AF is due tomorrow so will hold out until then. Do you think that you _know  when you're pregnant because I don't feel it at all but of course having never ever managed to conceive before what would I know? I'm sure all of my symptoms are just in my head; I'm seeing what I want to see..._


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck for tomorrow Ruth,hi macwooly that's great you have held off from testing,wish I cud ,kosh I am the exact same lol,can't keep my hands off my boobs,I tested again this morning and got another bfn,felt really sick this morning and dizzy and cudnt eat till lunch time so am trying to stay positive for tomorrow,gl everyone,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado - I wanted to test today but by the time I got home from walking the dogs the house had 3 workmen in it and didn't fancy POAS with them in the house :laugh2: 

Keeping FXed for all of you testing tomorrow or this week :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha don't think I wud fancy it much either,the wait is driving me mad,am a woman possessed ,:hugs:Xxx


----------



## Lyvid

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth?
> 
> I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: to all in this difficult journey!
> 
> No I haven't tested. AF is due tomorrow so will hold out until then. Do you think that you _know  when you're pregnant because I don't feel it at all but of course having never ever managed to conceive before what would I know? I'm sure all of my symptoms are just in my head; I'm seeing what I want to see..._Click to expand...

_

LOL Kosh! Sadly my bbs get really sore before AF almost every time, doesn't stop me from checking to see if it's a 'different kind' of sore LOL!

Ruth, some women do feel like they know. I don't think I would. My regular PMS symptoms not only include my bbs getting sore, but I'm nauseous, my lower back aches and I get heartburn. I was actually excited last month because I was missing two of those so I thought maybe I was pg LOL!_


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> No I haven't tested. AF is due tomorrow so will hold out until then. Do you think that you _know  when you're pregnant because I don't feel it at all but of course having never ever managed to conceive before what would I know? I'm sure all of my symptoms are just in my head; I'm seeing what I want to see..._

_

some people seem to have symptoms earlier on, but i was pregnant last december and i didn't have any until the week after AF was due. I don't think I felt I was pregnant either (before AF I mean)

FXed for tomorrow!!!! 
mine is due tomorrow too
_


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Desperado - I wanted to test today

hey! what happened to our deal? :winkwink:

i'm sooo glad it's almost tomorrow, last week's been incredibly long. i´m sure AF will arrive but at least the 2ww will be over!

FXed for everyone waiting!
:dust:


----------



## kosh

Lyvid said:


> LOL Kosh! Sadly my bbs get really sore before AF almost every time, doesn't stop me from checking to see if it's a 'different kind' of sore LOL!

LOL!



Lyvid said:


> Ruth, some women do feel like they know. I don't think I would.

but also, lots of women feel they _ know_ and then they are not pregnant! :winkwink:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Ruth,hi macwooly that's great you have held off from testing,wish I cud ,kosh I am the exact same lol,can't keep my hands off my boobs,I tested again this morning and got another bfn,felt really sick this morning and dizzy and cudnt eat till lunch time so am trying to stay positive for tomorrow,gl everyone,:hugs::hugs:

are you testing again tomorrow?
all my FXed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well guys I tested again today and I swear there's a faint line but I am not sure,tried to take a foto but it's not working,still no af thou,am gonna go out and get some first response tests as they usually work the best for me, and the shops were sold out on Saturday,wot tests do u guys think are the best? Anyone else tested yet?good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> how's everybody today? macwooly? desperado? have you tested ruth?
> 
> I'm fine-ish, but I really need to stop checking if my boobs are getting bigger/painful...:dohh:
> 
> :hugs: to all in this difficult journey!
> 
> No I haven't tested. AF is due tomorrow so will hold out until then. Do you think that you _know  when you're pregnant because I don't feel it at all but of course having never ever managed to conceive before what would I know? I'm sure all of my symptoms are just in my head; I'm seeing what I want to see..._Click to expand...

_

Hi Everyone

As promised, I tested this morning.  

xxxx_


----------



## Desperado167

Omg .did u get a positive? Xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx

AND????????????????????????????????????????????????

I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.

Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.

Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks macwooly,am trying so hard to clear my mind today,it's a lovely day and my hubby just gave me some money :thumbup:So a spot of retail therapy me thinks,good luck for tomorrow huni.:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...

Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

I AM SOOOO CHUFFED FOR YOU - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance:

Sending loads of good wishes for you to have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Desperado167

Same here Ruth,am sooooooo happy for u huni,whoop,whoop,whoop,it's amazing,hope this is a lucky thread,sending u lots of love :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Ruth2307

Thank you very much. :hugs:

At the moment I feel bloated and I still have mild cramps. Tea still tastes a bit salty and my boobs feel a little fuller but apart from that I am ok. It's still sinking in. Is there really a mini me growing inside of me? I kept looking at the test thinking no way - the test must be faulty!

Don't think that just because I have got a positive test this morning that I have suddenly forgotten what it's like to want a baby so badly that it hurts. That feeling when someone announces their BFP that while you're happy, there's still a painful longing wondering 'when's it gonna be my turn'. Or when AF turns up yet again you wonder why your body seems to be 'failing' you even though you're doing the right thing.

I have been trying since July 2009 and this is the first time I have ever been pregnant in my life. I am scared and excited at the same time. It's a miracle that I am pregnant at all as I only managed to have sex twice this month. I have PCOS, so ovulation can be hit and miss and I only have one healthy tube. Add that to a less than ideal BMI (it's 30) together with being over 35 then strictly speaking the odds of conceiving were pretty low. I am trying not to get too excited because it is very early days.


----------



## Desperado167

I know it's really hard Ruth but u did it:happydance:,just take one day at a time Hun and try not to stress out ,be kind to yourself.I know exactly how you are feeling,elated yet anxious,it's only natural ,take care :hugs:Xxxxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...


Wooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - congrats!

:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

OMG, I just thought I would sneak back here and check on you guys and there we go another BFP!!!!! Amazing! congrats Ruth.
xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Good luck to all the other ladies waiting to test
:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Ruth!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Looks like I may be about to be out for this month as about 30 minutes ago started to get really bad AF cramps.

Surprisingly I'm really ok with it. I've got my BBT thermometer; have all the recommended supplements and minerals for me & DH and found another for DH which is good for the :spermy: 

So if AF visits tonight then tomorrow is that start of a new cycle And if I get my BFP next cycle then my due date would be around the date of my deceased darling daddy's birthday :)


----------



## Ruth2307

That's a real shame. :hugs: I was really hoping that this would be your month. I'm pleased you have an action plan and as always, we'll be here with you every step of the way!
xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Looks like I may be about to be out for this month as about 30 minutes ago started to get really bad AF cramps.
> 
> Surprisingly I'm really ok with it. I've got my BBT thermometer; have all the recommended supplements and minerals for me & DH and found another for DH which is good for the :spermy:
> 
> So if AF visits tonight then tomorrow is that start of a new cycle And if I get my BFP next cycle then my due date would be around the date of my deceased darling daddy's birthday :)

I'm not stalking you honest but just had to reply to you as it also strikes a cord with me about Daddy's. Fingers Xed for this your 'lucky cycle' hun, I'm sure your lovely Dad has had a word with him up there to make it happen for you this month. I keep asking my Dad to do the same for me, I think he must be enjoying the rest too much at the moment!!:flower:xXx


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth2307 said:


> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:

:wohoo:
:happydance:
:wohoo:
:happydance:
:wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you Ruth and Jax for your kind words :hugs:

Jax feel free to stalk me :D

I thought I would be upset about AF visiting (although she's not here yet) but I'm finding I'm more interested in everyone else's wait for their BFP.

I am so chuffed for those that have got their BFPs but will stalk a little as I want to now all goes well for them and I really feel for those who didn't and will be with them every step of their journey to a BFP - that's if they want a stalker :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I thought I would be upset about AF visiting (although she's not here yet) but I'm finding I'm more interested in everyone else's wait for their BFP.
> 
> I am so chuffed for those that have got their BFPs but will stalk a little as I want to now all goes well for them and I really feel for those who didn't and will be with them every step of their journey to a BFP - that's if they want a stalker :)

Ditto....:hug:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Well guys I tested again today and I swear there's a faint line but I am not sure,tried to take a foto but it's not working,still no af thou,am gonna go out and get some first response tests as they usually work the best for me, and the shops were sold out on Saturday,wot tests do u guys think are the best? Anyone else tested yet?good luck :hugs::hugs:

FXed it gets darker - keep us posted!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well guys I tested again today and I swear there's a faint line but I am not sure,tried to take a foto but it's not working,still no af thou,am gonna go out and get some first response tests as they usually work the best for me, and the shops were sold out on Saturday,wot tests do u guys think are the best? Anyone else tested yet?good luck :hugs::hugs:
> 
> FXed it gets darker - keep us posted!!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> Thank you Ruth and Jax for your kind words :hugs:
> 
> Jax feel free to stalk me :D
> 
> I thought I would be upset about AF visiting (although she's not here yet) but I'm finding I'm more interested in everyone else's wait for their BFP.
> 
> I am so chuffed for those that have got their BFPs but will stalk a little as I want to now all goes well for them and I really feel for those who didn't and will be with them every step of their journey to a BFP - that's if they want a stalker :)

You stalk away honey!! Like I said before, I don't have a short memory and I certainly won't be abandoning you amazing ladies just because I was lucky this month. You've all given me more support, warmth and kindness in one month than I've had from anywhere else in the last 2 years. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Well guys I tested again today and I swear there's a faint line but I am not sure,tried to take a foto but it's not working,still no af thou,am gonna go out and get some first response tests as they usually work the best for me, and the shops were sold out on Saturday,wot tests do u guys think are the best? Anyone else tested yet?good luck :hugs::hugs:

How could I miss this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my FRER lines were really faint - but my clear blue digital spelt it out! Then had a go at Tesco (faint), boots (nice blue cross) - looking back at FRER the line was definately there, I was just too scared to believe it was real!

FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well guys I tested again today and I swear there's a faint line but I am not sure,tried to take a foto but it's not working,still no af thou,am gonna go out and get some first response tests as they usually work the best for me, and the shops were sold out on Saturday,wot tests do u guys think are the best? Anyone else tested yet?good luck :hugs::hugs:
> 
> FXed it gets darker - keep us posted!!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Desperado167: Willing the line to get darker. Please please please. I want this so much for you.:hugs:

PS if you haven't bought the test yet then I'd suggest Clearblue as they're very,very accurate. I've been spending time at their research laboratory with the trials I'm doing and the work that goes into them is amazing! They're more expensive for a good reason.


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sooo happy for you
wish you a H&H pregnancy!!


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> So if AF visits tonight then tomorrow is that start of a new cycle And if I get my BFP next cycle then my due date would be around the date of my deceased darling daddy's birthday :)

aw, i can really relate to that. i would have given anything for my dad to have met my (future) children...


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh :hugs:

My darling dad passed away in 1987 when I was 16 so I feel he's missed so much in my life. I would dearly have loved him to have met my DH and my future children. I remember him saying he wanted to be a granddad as he felt he had failed as a father which broke my heart. We're using his name as the middle name for a boy (or our first born boy if we're blessed with more than one)


----------



## kosh

macwooly :hugs::cry::hugs:
mine died in 2004, but i still miss him so much. we lived in different countries (continents actually) but at least i managed to spend his last month looking after him.


it's funny how ALL indicates that AF will be here today, and I'm yet somehow convincing myself that I might still have a chance this month :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly sorry about your cramps ,but u are still in till af shows,am glad u are ok thou,, Ruth Kosh,and Storm thank u all so much, am so glad I have all u guys to help me thru this:hugs:,stomach a bit sore thou so am not too sure wots going on,tomorrow will tell.:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado keeping all crossed for you and hoping tomorrow gives you clearer answers and that those answers are a definite BFP x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly sorry about your cramps ,but u are still in till af shows,am glad u are ok thou,, Ruth Kosh,and Storm thank u all so much, am so glad I have all u guys to help me thru this:hugs:,stomach a bit sore thou so am not too sure wots going on,tomorrow will tell.:kiss:

I've had loads of AF like cramps - apparently perfectly normal in the first few weeks.

Hoping things work out for you.

I love the ladies on here and want to see each and everyone of you with your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks storm:hugs:Me too,how are u feeling huni? Xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks storm:hugs:Me too,how are u feeling huni? Xxx

Im good thanks, tired with a lot of heartburn but on the upside my boobs (small) now look like they have had a lift! Mind you I think I would suffer anything for this :baby:.

Finding it hard to leave you guys - I need to take more of you with me to the next level!


----------



## GraceFace

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

Holy smokes!!! YAY!!! OMG!!! Congrats! :happydance::hugs::baby::happydance:

Oh my! This has been one exciting month here on BnB!


----------



## GraceFace

Desperado, sending you some love, hun! Hope those lines pop out beautiful and positive tomorrow! :hugs:

Boy, I need to keep up more!


----------



## Desperado167

I know storm I was thinking that too,I really miss all u guys:hugs:Hope the heartburn passes soon,I used to have it loads too ,had a bottle of gaviscon beside my bed ,thank u grace,nine more hours till I test again:happydance:,and hopefully I will know one way or the other,:hugs:Xx


----------



## Ruth2307

Storm1jet2 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks storm:hugs:Me too,how are u feeling huni? Xxx
> 
> Im good thanks, tired with a lot of heartburn but on the upside my boobs (small) now look like they have had a lift! Mind you I think I would suffer anything for this :baby:.
> 
> Finding it hard to leave you guys - I need to take more of you with me to the next level!Click to expand...

I don't want to go either :sad1:(Don't tell anyone but it's not as nice on the other boards)


----------



## Ruth2307

GraceFace said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy smokes!!! YAY!!! OMG!!! Congrats! :happydance::hugs::baby::happydance:
> 
> Oh my! This has been one exciting month here on BnB!Click to expand...

Thank you Grace. :flower: You're right it has been an exciting month!


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha Ruth it's ok Hun,u can stay here with me I will look after you,sshh.xxxx


----------



## GraceFace

I do have to say, after visiting other pregnancy boards to get a fix (NOT BnB, but those are next), that this site has the best of the best ttc ladies around! No drama, no snarky remarks, etc... 

Hugs to you all and thank you for being so wonderful!


----------



## Claireyb1

Ruth2307 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks storm:hugs:Me too,how are u feeling huni? Xxx
> 
> Im good thanks, tired with a lot of heartburn but on the upside my boobs (small) now look like they have had a lift! Mind you I think I would suffer anything for this :baby:.
> 
> Finding it hard to leave you guys - I need to take more of you with me to the next level!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to go either :sad1:(Don't tell anyone but it's not as nice on the other boards)Click to expand...

Me too, I keep popping back as I don't like being out of my comfort zone of ttc 35+ You ladies have all been so nice. I will be checking in again tomorrow to see how the testing goes!!!:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth2307 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> As promised, I tested this morning. :shock: :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> AND????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I sooooo hope you got a BFP - FXed.
> 
> Desperado - hope you get advice on the best type of hpt. I have an internet cheapy and some Tesco own brand which are waiting to be used.
> 
> Kosh - I wanted to test but didn't as I did promise you :D I want to test again today although not sure why as I'm sure this isn't my month but I won't :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was 100% positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

Ruth!!!!!!
I am so excited for you!!:hugs::hugs: Congratulations!!!!!! :baby: :crib:
:blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:


----------



## Indigo77

Why can't call the 35+ BFPs hang out in the sticky thread?


----------



## Indigo77

35+ section is so lovely...it's crazy out there! Almost every time I venture out I regret it...


----------



## luvmydoggies

Me too! I always find myself right back here!!!


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> 35+ section is so lovely...it's crazy out there! Almost every time I venture out I regret it...

i feel exactly the same. I've posted one or two messages in the 'young' TTC section and did not feel very welcome.
you ladies are great and so supportive :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I occasionally nose at the other TTC section and always come running back to the over 35s :)

I just don't feel welcome or like I fit in any other section


----------



## Jax41

Hi hunnies! How we all doing today then??

Hey, I've just realised that I've not sent my congrats:happydance:to StormJet and Ruth - so pleased for you ladies, send your magic baby dust our way won't you??!!

I agree with you Indigo and Macwooly, I have a nosey over on the general TTC board but scuttle back over here quick - have never posted there, I think we would all get lost in the meelay, it seems mad over there!!

Well I'm having a v frustrating time at the mo, I've had all the O signs since Tuesday but my DH just doesn't want to play ball, I'm getting the 'I'm tired' stuff, told him he's worse than a woman! I dunno, they moan when they don't get it and still moan when it's handed to them on a plate - bl**dy MEN!!! I'm trying to stay cool:coolio:xXx

Macwooly, thank you for sending me a 'friends' request - I'll be stalking you all the time now!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax - try putting your hubby on Maca root (if he'll take it) - I gave it to mine as I read it helps :spermy: and after he started taking it we read it was nature's viagra - I no longer get told he's tired :laugh2:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax - try putting your hubby on Maca root (if he'll take it) - I gave it to mine as I read it helps :spermy: and after he started taking it we read it was nature's viagra - I no longer get told he's tired :laugh2:

WOW, I'm getting down the healthfood shop now!!! Thanks hun, will tell him that it's just a vit to help him feel gooooood :haha: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jax,your post really made me laugh as it's usually the same here in my house once it comes to bd,then I discovered viapro,it's a herbal form of viagro and it worked,tried to slip it into his coffee but it wouldn't dissolve and he caught on to the fact that I was trying to slip him something:haha:,so he just took it with water,and there was no complaining after that hee hee :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Whate ever it takes to get the men our lives to perform eh?!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

My DH has said he feels more energetic in himself since being on the Maca root and I must admit on his days off from BD he does get more DIY done round the house :D


----------



## Desperado167

Claire that is so true,how are u feeling Hun?:hugs:Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly ,if things don't work out for me this month,am def getting the maca root:haha:have a lot of d.i.y here my dh cud be doing,:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Desperado167 said:


> Claire that is so true,how are u feeling Hun?:hugs:Xxx

I feel strangely good thanks. No morning sickness to speak of - I just keep burping a lot:haha: and a few twinges every now and again. I have been poas ever since I found out... you know, just to make sure I am not going mad! lol
Did no one test today??? we need some more BFP's for the sticky thread!:thumbup:
:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Glad to hear u r good and I know exactly wot u mean about the poas, got another faint line today and just don't know wot to do,may go get a blood test in the docs but am so worried I just want to curl up in bed and hide from everyone,does that sound weird?am so glad I can cum on here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly ,if things don't work out for me this month,am def getting the maca root:haha:have a lot of d.i.y here my dh cud be doing,:hugs:

Is this where the 35+ ladies start putting their other halves on Maca just to get the DIY and gardening done? :laugh2:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Claire that is so true,how are u feeling Hun?:hugs:Xxx
> 
> I feel strangely good thanks. No morning sickness to speak of - I just keep burping a lot:haha: and a few twinges every now and again. I have been poas ever since I found out... you know, just to make sure I am not going mad! lol
> Did no one test today??? we need some more BFP's for the sticky thread!:thumbup:
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Hahaha me too - full of wind - very ladylike! I also have been POAS like a lunatic, did another CB digital last night to check it had gone up and it as to 2-3... I don't know why I need to POAS so much! I'm terrified it will suddenly be a :bfn: - the craziness continues........


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly ,if things don't work out for me this month,am def getting the maca root:haha:have a lot of d.i.y here my dh cud be doing,:hugs:

Desperado hun have you tested yet? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes storm got another faint line today ,so am heading for a blood test,am just not sure as some tests are negative for me and the predictor has a faint line again today as well as yesterday,so am still in limbo.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck with the blood test :hugs:

FXed for you x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Yes storm got another faint line today ,so am heading for a blood test,am just not sure as some tests are negative for me and the predictor has a faint line again today as well as yesterday,so am still in limbo.:hugs::hugs:

Oops just managed to read your other post and saw that! What tests are negative? I hope you get your blood test results as being in limbo is bound to be horrible! I shall be thinking about you and desperately hoping your confirmed bfp is on its way!

Ps - I only got a semi - decent line on an IC yesterday - 3 days after AF was due, and even then it was still a disappointing line!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

The first response and clear blue digital are neg and the predictor is a faint line,:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> The first response and clear blue digital are neg and the predictor is a faint line,:hugs:

Well FX'D the blood test is a huge bfp!

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Hi jax,your post really made me laugh as it's usually the same here in my house once it comes to bd,then I discovered viapro,it's a herbal form of viagro and it worked,tried to slip it into his coffee but it wouldn't dissolve and he caught on to the fact that I was trying to slip him something:haha:,so he just took it with water,and there was no complaining after that hee hee :hugs:

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, I need to get some Maca......

Desperado.....FXed on the blood test! 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Indigo:hugs:At least we can all have a laugh if anything else lol.xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi indigo,am 15 dpo today:hugs:Xxx


----------



## Jax41

Blimey Macwooly I'm agreeing with Indigo - I need Maca!! if I can get my DH to do the DIY as well then it will be a miracle as he is allergic to it!!

Desperado, I so hope this is it and you get your BFP!! Got everything (except my legs at the moment!) Xed for you!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## Glowstar

Oh and I have just started taking Maca, heard nothing but good things about it :winkwink: Going to increase his dosage as of tomorrow.....so maybe he can BD and do DIY at the same time :haha::haha:


----------



## GraceFace

Good luck with the blood test Desperado!:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Yes storm got another faint line today ,so am heading for a blood test,am just not sure as some tests are negative for me and the predictor has a faint line again today as well as yesterday,so am still in limbo.:hugs::hugs:


There may still be a chance. I really hope so. Keep us informed about the blood test.
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:

:hugs:

I have faith you will get a BFP and a very sticky bean just unfortunately not this month :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I really hope so macwooly,:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I have faith you will get a BFP and a very sticky bean just unfortunately not this month :hugs:Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better. Stay strong. :hugs: :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Ruth,just so confused,thought I had it in the bag:hugs:Xx


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Jax - try putting your hubby on Maca root (if he'll take it) - I gave it to mine as I read it helps :spermy: and after he started taking it we read it was nature's viagra - I no longer get told he's tired :laugh2:

really?? i'll deff try that!! :winkwink:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:

just replied to your other thread but wanted to send you another :hugs: here


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks kosh,how are you.?xxx


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks kosh,how are you.?xxx

panicking! AF is a day late and i'm _very_ regular. 
i think i will test tomorrow or I'll go mad :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Yipee,at last ,good luck,think I was a day late because of the b6 ,don't know wether to keep taking it or throw it out the window lol:hugs::hugs:Xxxx


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Yipee,at last ,good luck,think I was a day late because of the b6 ,don't know wether to keep taking it or throw it out the window lol:hugs::hugs:Xxxx

i took B6 for two months and made my cycle 2 days shorter so decided to stop taking it and go 'natural'


----------



## GraceFace

Desperado167 said:


> Feel so stupid now,went and got blood test and came home and af started,unbelievable,me and dh were so convinced it was a positive,unfortunately it wasn't to be,think we just wanted it so much,:hugs:

Big :hugs: for you!


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kosh,how are you.?xxx
> 
> panicking! AF is a day late and i'm _very_ regular.
> i think i will test tomorrow or I'll go mad :wacko:Click to expand...

Good luck! Will be thinking positive thoughts for you!:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

So Sorry Desperado :cry: I know it's hard but try and keep that PMA going :flower: It is an awful feeling though cycle after cycle but I always try and think the next one is it!! the laws of averages mean it will happen right? 

I try and start a new cycle (after picking myself up!) thinking what I am going to do this time, not sure why but it does help....prob because I am an anal retentive freak!!


----------



## kosh

GraceFace said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kosh,how are you.?xxx
> 
> panicking! AF is a day late and i'm _very_ regular.
> i think i will test tomorrow or I'll go mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Will be thinking positive thoughts for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks, I really need it - I´m in a bad state! :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh :hugs: for you :hugs:

We'll be POAS buddies tomorrow :) And keeping all crossed for you :dust:

I've been on B6 this cycle too and AF was due today but not arrived so wonder if the B6 has affected me but so difficult as this is my first full cycle since coming off BC so I may not fall back onto the 28 day cycle I used to be on. Time will tell with me I suppose :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks glowstar and grace face,am thinking some ice-cream and chocolate and marshmallows tonite ,forget about the diet,I need it,then a nice bubble bath and tomorrows a day at the beach for a barbecue,:kiss:good luck for all u lovely ladies testing tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks glowstar and grace face,am thinking some ice-cream and chocolate and marshmallows tonite ,forget about the diet,I need it,then a nice bubble bath and tomorrows a day at the beach for a barbecue,:kiss:good luck for all u lovely ladies testing tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:

Oh wow! That sounds brilliant can I come too? :winkwink: And you know I'm all for pampering!


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks glowstar and grace face,am thinking some ice-cream and chocolate and marshmallows tonite ,forget about the diet,I need it,then a nice bubble bath and tomorrows a day at the beach for a barbecue,:kiss:good luck for all u lovely ladies testing tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:

I think that sounds like an excellent plan :hugs:
And I'll be with you every day of your new cycle sending you loads of PMA and :dust: daily x


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Kosh :hugs: for you :hugs:
> 
> We'll be POAS buddies tomorrow :) And keeping all crossed for you :dust:
> 
> I've been on B6 this cycle too and AF was due today but not arrived so wonder if the B6 has affected me but so difficult as this is my first full cycle since coming off BC so I may not fall back onto the 28 day cycle I used to be on. Time will tell with me I suppose :shrug:

thanks macwooly, i´m obvioulsy not coping very well as I read your post and started :cry: i don´t know how you manage to sound so calm! 

FXed is not the B6 that is causing your delay! :dust:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks glowstar and grace face,am thinking some ice-cream and chocolate and marshmallows tonite ,forget about the diet,I need it,then a nice bubble bath and tomorrows a day at the beach for a barbecue,:kiss:good luck for all u lovely ladies testing tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:

sounds like an excellent plan!!:thumbup:


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks glowstar and grace face,am thinking some ice-cream and chocolate and marshmallows tonite ,forget about the diet,I need it,then a nice bubble bath and tomorrows a day at the beach for a barbecue,:kiss:good luck for all u lovely ladies testing tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> sounds like an excellent plan!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Agree! Pampering is the best medicine.

And someone should be enjoying some sunshine! It's been gloomy here all week and I'm so ready for a warm sunny day!


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha yes Ruth u can all cum,o it's yummy wen the chocolate is melted over the ice-cream,and thank- u macwooly my lovely,I know u will be there for me every step and me for you :hugs :hugs:Kosh and grace face am really enjoying my pampering,starting to feel a bit sick thou ,love u all.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## GraceFace

Desperado167 said:


> Ha ha yes Ruth u can all cum,o it's yummy wen the chocolate is melted over the ice-cream,and thank- u macwooly my lovely,I know u will be there for me every step and me for you :hugs :hugs:Kosh and grace face am really enjoying my pampering,starting to feel a bit sick thou ,love u all.:hugs::kiss:

Aw! Dearest Kosh, we all need to pamper ourselves more! We are all princeses! LOL! My OH walks around saying things like, "I treat you like a princes. You treat me like doggy doo doo!" He's joking of course, but the newest one since watching the Royal wedding news is, "I treat you like a princess. You treat me like a commoner...." Haha!


----------



## kosh

GraceFace said:


> Aw! Dearest Kosh, we all need to pamper ourselves more! We are all princeses! LOL! My OH walks around saying things like, "I treat you like a princes. You treat me like doggy doo doo!" He's joking of course, but the newest one since watching the Royal wedding news is, "I treat you like a princess. You treat me like a commoner...." Haha!

haha that´s really funny. 
thanks for cheering me up! 

what can i say - you are all so great! :hugs:
thank you SO much :flower:


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Aw! Dearest Kosh, we all need to pamper ourselves more! We are all princeses! LOL! My OH walks around saying things like, "I treat you like a princes. You treat me like doggy doo doo!" He's joking of course, but the newest one since watching the Royal wedding news is, "I treat you like a princess. You treat me like a commoner...." Haha!
> 
> haha that´s really funny.
> thanks for cheering me up!
> 
> what can i say - you are all so great! :hugs:
> thank you SO much :flower:Click to expand...

NP, hun! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kosh

GraceFace said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kosh,how are you.?xxx
> 
> panicking! AF is a day late and i'm _very_ regular.
> i think i will test tomorrow or I'll go mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Will be thinking positive thoughts for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks grace I need them!
as I said somewhere else, i'm away now until monday and will have no access to computers, so won't be able to post or read! :dohh:

speak to all of you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh - hope you have a good weekend and get to relax :hugs:

Well I tested this morning and got a BFN - so just waiting for AF to show her ugly face and then I can move on to a new cycle and another try :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk macwooly,am so sorry Hun for your bfn,sending u lots of love:flower:,hopefully next month is all our months,don't give up lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank Desperado :hugs: I just want AF to get here now so I can start a new cycle.


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> :hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:

I am probably now going to sound like the strangest person on this site but I'm actually happy I've got no BFP this month. I know strange :wacko: :D

But I have family members who would have given combined Xmas & birthday presents (my due date would have been 4 Jan) and I want my LO to have a special but separate Christmas and birthday.

Plus if I get my BFP next month then my due date would be within a day or 2 of my dad's which would be special to me :)


----------



## Lyvid

Macwooly said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am probably now going to sound like the strangest person on this site but I'm actually happy I've got no BFP this month. I know strange :wacko: :D
> 
> But I have family members who would have given combined Xmas & birthday presents (my due date would have been 4 Jan) and I want my LO to have a special but separate Christmas and birthday.
> 
> Plus if I get my BFP next month then my due date would be within a day or 2 of my dad's which would be special to me :)Click to expand...

I totally get it!!! It feels weird but part of me doesn't want a BFP this month as my due date would be Jan 8, right in the middle of the b-days of my entire new family! DSD is Dec 31, DH is Jan 16, and DSS is Jan 19 - I need at least one person in the family besides me who's not a Capricorn LOL! But yeah, I don't want baby's b-day to get lost in all the holiday and other b-day stuff.


----------



## Claireyb1

Macwooly said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am probably now going to sound like the strangest person on this site but I'm actually happy I've got no BFP this month. I know strange :wacko: :D
> 
> But I have family members who would have given combined Xmas & birthday presents (my due date would have been 4 Jan) and I want my LO to have a special but separate Christmas and birthday.
> 
> Plus if I get my BFP next month then my due date would be within a day or 2 of my dad's which would be special to me :)Click to expand...

Do you know what? I don't think it is strange! I had a feeling that if there was one month I would fall pregnant it would be this month and my due date would be the beginning of Jan. My Birthday is the 5th Jan and I have always hated it and I always said I would never do this to my child............and what did I do????? yep, a New Year Birthday. Oh well, at least I will have someone to share it with. lol 
Good luck for next months BFP'S ladies.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am probably now going to sound like the strangest person on this site but I'm actually happy I've got no BFP this month. I know strange :wacko: :D
> 
> But I have family members who would have given combined Xmas & birthday presents (my due date would have been 4 Jan) and I want my LO to have a special but separate Christmas and birthday.
> 
> Plus if I get my BFP next month then my due date would be within a day or 2 of my dad's which would be special to me :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what? I don't think it is strange! I had a feeling that if there was one month I would fall pregnant it would be this month and my due date would be the beginning of Jan. My Birthday is the 5th Jan and I have always hated it and I always said I would never do this to my child............and what did I do????? yep, a New Year Birthday. Oh well, at least I will have someone to share it with. lol
> Good luck for next months BFP'S ladies.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know what you all mean too! Im also due the start of January if everything goes according to plan. I'm going to be the size of a hippo at Christmas! Poor :baby:'s birthday will probably blend into the Christmas celebrations!


----------



## Lyvid

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: keep that great PMA going.....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I am probably now going to sound like the strangest person on this site but I'm actually happy I've got no BFP this month. I know strange :wacko: :D
> 
> But I have family members who would have given combined Xmas & birthday presents (my due date would have been 4 Jan) and I want my LO to have a special but separate Christmas and birthday.
> 
> Plus if I get my BFP next month then my due date would be within a day or 2 of my dad's which would be special to me :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what? I don't think it is strange! I had a feeling that if there was one month I would fall pregnant it would be this month and my due date would be the beginning of Jan. My Birthday is the 5th Jan and I have always hated it and I always said I would never do this to my child............and what did I do????? yep, a New Year Birthday. Oh well, at least I will have someone to share it with. lol
> Good luck for next months BFP'S ladies.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you all mean too! Im also due the start of January if everything goes according to plan. I'm going to be the size of a hippo at Christmas! Poor :baby:'s birthday will probably blend into the Christmas celebrations!Click to expand...

A very happy hippo! 

We make sure that we give DSD a separate celebration for her birthday although we did combine it with a New Year's party last year (Her b-day is Dec 31!) 

Claireyb1 - Yup I keep thinking that will be my luck too LOL! AF due tomorrow IMO (chart says today) so we'll see....


----------



## Macwooly

Storm and Claire I get the feeling your little ones will know exactly how special they are every day and they won't worry that their birthday is near New Year, Christmas or others birthdays :)

If I only had to deal with my mum and in laws I wouldn't worry as they all make sure every one gets a special day it's the rest of my family. My poor father was 1 Feb yet people in his (and now my) family still managed to give him combined presents :nope:

Yet one of my closest friends has her birthday on 21 Dec and she loves being so close to Xmas as she can as people to combine the gifts into one and therefore she has more chance of getting the expensive things she wants :)

So Claire if you didn't have to go through labour I would say how lovely that you and your little one may share a birthday but I know labour is the last thing I'd want on my birthday :laugh2:


----------



## Glowstar

My oldest daughters birthday is December 28th...she was 2 weeks late and should have been born 14th December!!! Was awful going through Christmas waiting for her to arrive!! I'd even bought 'Babys First Christmas' bits and bobs...but she decided she was way too comfy where she was :haha: 
Begged the hospital to induce me on the 23rd but they wouldn't :wacko:
I have always made an extra special effort for her birthday and made sure it was ALWAYS separate to Christmas :winkwink:


----------



## Ruth2307

I hear what all of you are saying and that's fine but you know what? I don't care what date my baby came. It's due on 4th Jan and I used to think about avoiding certain months but after trying for so long any date suits me fine! 
xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> I hear what all of you are saying and that's fine but you know what? I don't care what date my baby came. It's due on 4th Jan and I used to think about avoiding certain months but after trying for so long any date suits me fine!
> xxxx

I think this is the best and least stressful attitude to have certainly compared to mine :thumbup: 

I talked to at my DH this morning and know I have to ignore special dates as yesterday I was stressing that because AF hadn't arrived I wasn't going to get a LO born around my dad's birthday. My usually patient DH told me to stop being a prat and whatever day our baby is born will be the most special day in the world regardless. It was exactly the reality check I needed bless him :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly sending u lots of baby dust ,am praying u get you bfp soon ,:hugs::hugs:Xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly sending u lots of baby dust ,am praying u get you bfp soon ,:hugs::hugs:Xxxx

Thank you hun :hugs:

How are you today? I am praying this is your month for your sticky BFP :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi macwooly :hugs:Am feeling a bit teary today ,don't know y :wacko: went and got my wellman and pregnacare plus my royal jelly at the health shop,thanks for the advice on the royal jelly,am not sure wot tabs I can mix cudnt get the beeswax anywhere,I miss talking to all my lovely ladies,I have found that I really need the support,the last few days have been so hard to get thru:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi macwooly :hugs:Am feeling a bit teary today ,don't know y :wacko: went and got my wellman and pregnacare plus my royal jelly at the health shop,thanks for the advice on the royal jelly,am not sure wot tabs I can mix cudnt get the beeswax anywhere,I miss talking to all my lovely ladies,I have found that I really need the support,the last few days have been so hard to get thru:hugs::hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

